# What was your First Zelda Game?



## pokedude729 (Mar 6, 2015)

Just wondering. Mine was Wind Waker for Gamecube
Also, remakes are counted as the same game.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 6, 2015)

I've never played one.


----------



## Cress (Mar 6, 2015)

Also GC Wind Waker. 
I've played all of them except for Four Swords Adventures and the GC version of Twilight Princess.


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 6, 2015)

I guess my first Zelda game was Wind Waker on the GameCube, but when I first played it, I was very young and I don't think I did much in it. All I remember ever doing is cutting grass, to be honest. My first "real" Zelda game would have to be The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time. I bought the 3DS version on its launch because I wanted a new 3DS game at the time, and I absolutely loved it. It's such a great game! In my opinion, it's the best Zelda game, as cliche as that may sound (since so many people say that). I guess part of the reason Ocarina of Time is my favorite is because of nostalgia, but I still did love playing that game!


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 6, 2015)

Mine was Phantom Hourglass for DS. This was back when it first came out and the Wii was like a brand new thing. My mom and I were waiting at this store because they said they'd get a shipment of Wiis in around midnight and she said we could get one. We sat in the gaming section, and back then they had little demos out for you to try. One was for Phantom Hourglass. I swear I played the demo at least five times that night, it was so much fun. If we hadn't stayed I probably wouldn't have even known about Zelda for a really long time.


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 7, 2015)

My first Zelda game I had any interaction with was Link to the Past at a friends house but it was a very shallow experience.  I probably played it for 5 or so minutes.  It was a looooong time until I actually played one for reals--the original on the Wii Virtual Console.  There have been many since.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 7, 2015)

My first Zelda game was Wind Waker for GameCube. I played it at a friend's house, and after running around Outset Island for five minutes I was hooked (though I couldn't figure out why there was no jump button, haha). Since then I've played every single Zelda game except for Minish Cap, I think.


----------



## pocky (Mar 7, 2015)

probably A Link to the Past (1991)


----------



## n64king (Mar 7, 2015)

Link's Awakening GB (not DX), it was bundled with my Gameboy Pocket when I was a kid.


----------



## DCB (Mar 7, 2015)

Mine was OoT, but I also had Link's Awakening DX at the same time. However, I more remember playing OoT.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 7, 2015)

OoT for N64 8D I was easily freaked out and only made it to dodongo's cavern before giving up haha, finally beat the first dungeon on my 3DS lol : O


----------



## Bowie (Mar 7, 2015)

I believe it was Twilight Princess.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Mar 7, 2015)

Ocarina of Time on my friend's N64. First Zelda game I owned for myself was Minish Cap on the GBA.


----------



## Feloreena (Mar 7, 2015)

The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening (1993) on the Game Boy.


----------



## PinkWater (Mar 7, 2015)

Wind Waker, and I blame Brawl for making me fall in love with Toon Link.


----------



## Tao (Mar 7, 2015)

It may have been Link's Awakening but I was too young at the time/it was too long ago for me to remember if I actually did play it first. 


Otherwise, it was 'A Link to the Past' on GBA and I loved the crap out of it.

I thought Ocarina of Time was a disappointment.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 7, 2015)

the ocarina of time remake for the 3ds 

Yeah, I was pretty late for the zelda party


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 7, 2015)

Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past. I LOVED that game so much.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 7, 2015)

DCB said:


> Mine was OoT, but I also had Link's Awakening DX at the same time. However, I more remember playing OoT.



Links Awakening Deluxe!? This was MY 1st Zelda Game!


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Mar 7, 2015)

The first one I played was the original one, but the first one that I actually completed was A Link Between Worlds


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 7, 2015)

*First I ever played was Legend of Zelda for the NES.

Have played every title since, except Skyward Sword (don't have yet) and Hyrule Warriors (don't have a Wii U).

My favorites are Link to the Past, A Link Between Worlds, and Oracles of Ages/Seasons.*


----------



## DarkOnyx (Mar 7, 2015)

Wind Waker.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 7, 2015)

Wind Waker was my first game too.  I used to run around the island for hours just cutting grass and chasing the pigs around.


----------



## jobby47 (Mar 7, 2015)

The first Zelda game that I ever played was Ocarina of Time. It is a really fun, classic game.


----------



## Timegear (Mar 7, 2015)

Ocarina of Time! I loved chasing the chickens in Lon Lon Ranch, hehe..


----------



## Coach (Mar 7, 2015)

Twilight Princess, I don't really play LoZ and I got stuck in the forest near the start so I haven't gotten far at all


----------



## Jake (Mar 7, 2015)

Mine was twilight princess which I only bought because I was goin thru trophies in brawl and saw midnas trophy and was like "OMG she is bae" and saw she was from TP so I bought it LOL


----------



## Chris (Mar 7, 2015)

_The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening_ on the Gameboy. My Dad had it. I can't really remember much about it or even if I got very far in it (probably not). 

After that, I didn't attempt another one until _Twilight Princess_.


----------



## kassie (Mar 7, 2015)

The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword. I never finished it though because the controls annoyed me.


----------



## Silversea (Mar 7, 2015)

Early on in my Zelda history I think Wind Waker, then Four Swords, then Minish Cap. Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, Twilight Princess came well after.


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 7, 2015)

OOT was my first. Twilight Princess is my favorite one though. I've also played Majora's Mask + Wind Waker. And love them all.


----------



## desy (Mar 7, 2015)

Spirit Tracks TBH. I think I got it as a gift.


----------



## Zane (Mar 7, 2015)

It was either OOT or MM, I'm tempted to think it was MM. However I was really young so I never made it through the game's intro lmao first Zelda game I actually played was Wind Waker and I loved it a lot, I spent a lot of time just sailing around and doing all the side quest stuff.


----------



## Flop (Mar 7, 2015)

I had the Collector's Edition for GCN forever ago, but I guess I started on OoT first.


----------



## gigi (Mar 8, 2015)

ocarina


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 8, 2015)

My first Zelda was Twilight Princess! And after that I think my second Zelda was Phantom Hourglass. TP is still my favourite and will always be my favourite I think, along with Wind Waker. <3


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 8, 2015)

My very first Zelda was Link's Awakening for the Gameboy. I loved it! But remember thinking it was really hard, I couldn't have been older than 7 or 8. I was REALLY blown away when I got the N64 and played OoT. I was hooked and played every single Zelda game ever since. Except A Link Between Worlds which I havent had a chance to play yet.


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 8, 2015)

My first Zelda game was Wind Waker.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 8, 2015)

Majora's Mask for N64.


----------



## meenz (Mar 8, 2015)

My first Zelda game was _the_ first Zelda game. My dad kept his Nintendo in good condition, and as a kid I used to play it!


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 8, 2015)

The one for the NES, but I didn`t like it in honesty. First one I really got into was A Link To The Past, for the super Nintendo. After that Links Awakening, which actually was a really fun game. 

I remember reading the review for OOT in a Dutch magazine, they gave it the first 100 (or was it 99?) ever. Man, the days from that moment to the release felt like years.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Mar 8, 2015)

Mine was Ocarina of Time on the 3DS. I had heard of LoZ but never thought to play one. Then when the 3DS first came out and i got one there wasn't many games at first that appealed to me. Saw Ocarina of Time, and thought "Why not?" and the rest as they say is history lol Got quite a few LoZ games now


----------



## katielizzabeth (Mar 8, 2015)

Mine was Ocarina of Time, but I was too young to complete it on my own. The first one I deliberately created my own save file and completed on my own was probably Twilight Princess.


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 8, 2015)

The Legend of Zelda 1 and 2 for the NES. I had no idea what the hell I was doing being I was only 4.


----------



## LuckyCalico (Mar 10, 2015)

Mine was Link's Awakening DX. I have to admit, I thought Link's name was Zelda for the longest time after playing it.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 10, 2015)

The first is Twilight Princess for the GameCube, but I never finished because it was a rental.


----------



## Boidoh (Mar 10, 2015)

Triforce of the Gods w/ Four Swords on the GBA.  I had a japanese copy.

The first english one I played was Twilight Princess on the Wii.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 10, 2015)

When I was little and received my first handheld console (the Gameboy Advance) I received The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX. I think it was kind of funny my first GBA game was a Gameboy Color game. Yeah, that was my first Zelda game, but after that I didn't play Legend of Zelda again until Twilight Princess for the Gamecube. Even after that I didn't play another Zelda game until Windwaker HD came out. I love The Legend of Zelda, but I don't know why I didn't play more of the games in the series beforehand.


----------



## Oriana (Mar 10, 2015)

My first was Twilight Princess on Gamecube, but that's because I played them all out of order on purpose. My dad was always a huge Zelda fan and I wanted to forget that I watched him play the games so I wouldn't remember the spoilers when I actually picked up the games. Since he played the games in order, I started with Twilight Princess and worked backwards, and that was very helpful for me (even though I still remembered the identity of a certain Twilight Princess ;~.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 10, 2015)

Ocarina of Time was my first, and it was one of the only worthwhile N64 games I ever owned. I still have my system and cartridge lying around here somewhere, I think...

Windwaker will always be my favorite of the series, though. Twilight Princess was gorgeous but I never finished it because I scratched my game and ruined it like an idiot. /shrug


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 10, 2015)

As far as a serious playthrough goes, Windwaker  I played the original LoZ on the original nintendo but I always died so quickly...


----------



## Lucykieran (Mar 10, 2015)

My first Zelda game was Twilight princess and since then I've played 5 others!  Zelda is probably one of my favorite games, despite the fact the main character never utters a word.  And twilight princess was probably my favorite, just because of the beautiful graphics.  I can't wait for the new wii-u one!


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 10, 2015)

My first Zelda game was Ocarina of Time on the 64. I don't remember how old I was but I do know I was very young, maybe second grade. I used to watch my uncle play it and he got me into the series. Ever since, I have played and loved the Zelda series.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 10, 2015)

Oracle of Seasons. I love it and its companion game to death to this day. I actually really like top-down zelda games in general. 

Well, actually I like all Zelda games in general. Top-down and 3D each have their own attributes that make them enjoyable.


----------



## JCnator (Mar 10, 2015)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time for the N64 is the first game of its franchise that I've played in my entire life back in the 1998. One day, I was in my grandmother's house and one of my now-defunct relatives is actually playing this game. When I saw the game running, I've found myself wanting to get this. Fast-forward to my birthday in the following year and I finally got it. Needless to say, I was hooked on it. Even my brother, sister and mother were eventually playing the same game. We didn't managed to beat the game and only beat Fire Temple out of the 6 adult dungeons.


----------



## spacejammies (Mar 11, 2015)

I think mine was OOT. That or Majora's Mask


----------



## Locket (Mar 11, 2015)

Majoras Mask 3D. Zelda didn't really stand out to me, so it was a while.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 11, 2015)

Zelda 2 the adventure of link.  when i was a kid i couldnt get very far but i loved the music in the game.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Minish Cap, I think...


----------



## DesertSunflower (Mar 11, 2015)

I dabbled with the original for awhile, back in the day, but it was too hard for me at the time and I couldn't figure out what I was doing. No online guides back then, because there was no "online" either. *feels old* So it went back to the rental store without being played much.

The first one I really, really played was Link to the Past. It remains my favorite to this day. Years later, my older brother told me that while I was in school during the day, he'd play my file and collect rupees for me. I never caught on, but that was nice of him.


----------



## Nimega (Mar 11, 2015)

Zelda Twilight Princess. The best game I had ever played in my 8 years-long life.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 11, 2015)

The first one on NES.  This was after it was out for a while, but my family was a console behind for a while.  I didn't really get into the series until Wind Waker though.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 11, 2015)

We bought the first game on the NES when it first came out. I remember my brother and I taking turns working our way through dungeons and whatnot, because it was a more difficult game than what we'd played before.

I've gone on to play all the games except _Spirit Tracks_ (have it, but haven't gotten to it yet) and _Hyrule Warriors_ (don't have a Wii U).

I still think, even after all the games that have come out, LoZ has the best music out there, although Professor Layton comes close.


----------



## n64king (Mar 11, 2015)

Lol So many people started with OoT. But that was my first console Zelda too... I guess we're the weirdos who started with a GB game.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 11, 2015)

Squidward Sword


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 11, 2015)

I haven't played Zelda yet :x
Wanna start with OoT though


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 11, 2015)

The very first Zelda. Thumbs up for growing up in the NES-era!


----------



## M O L K O (Mar 11, 2015)

I was at some guys house and he had a gamecube with majoras mask. I remember spending so much time on finding the bomber kids and just being stupid in clock town. I did that for a few weekends actually. I never actually played the game until the remake

the first game I played and finished was Minish cap/Four swords.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Mar 11, 2015)

Ocarina of Time for 3DS. It also happens to be the only LoZ game I've ever completed. I really need to get some of the older ones and play those.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 12, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> I was at some guys house and he had a gamecube with majoras mask. I remember spending so much time on finding the bomber kids and just being stupid in clock town. I did that for a few weekends actually. I never actually played the game until the remake
> 
> the first game I played and finished was Minish cap/Four swords.



This is almost exactly my situation, except the friend is my uncle and the gamecube is a Nintendo 64


----------



## goey0614 (Mar 13, 2015)

Ocarina of Time 3ds


----------



## jaguarnick (Mar 13, 2015)

Link to the Past!


----------



## Loriii (Mar 13, 2015)

A Link to the Past


----------



## RisingStar (Mar 13, 2015)

My first game was Zelda: Twilight Princess, the Wii version. Totally way late into getting into Zelda then, but oh well. Totally changed my life for the better though c:


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2015)

First game was renting Ocarina of Time


----------



## Ruru (Mar 14, 2015)

My first was Link to the Past but the one I beat first was Majora's Mask.


----------



## nabooru (Mar 14, 2015)

N64 ocarina of time. Since then I've been hooked (hence the username)


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

nabooru said:


> N64 ocarina of time. Since then I've been hooked (hence the username)



Ayyyy my username is loosely based on my first Zelda games (Oracle of Ages/Seasons, but in this case Ages)


----------



## LordLechuga (Mar 15, 2015)

Wind Waker, but completed Twilight Princess first.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 15, 2015)

Ocarina of Time N64

Also one of the first console games I ever really played.  We mostly had handhelds growing up so getting to see this expansive Hyrule Kingdom on our TV was amazing as a little kid.


----------



## Quill (Mar 15, 2015)

A Link to the Past on SNES! My brother got the system for Christmas when I was five and I played that game for the next eight years or so. Imagine my happiness when they released A Link Between Worlds for 3DS C:


----------



## Caius (Mar 15, 2015)

Ocarina of Time was my first. First one I actually completed was Oracle of Ages though. Wasn't really home enough to beat OOT in any kind of timely fashion.


----------



## Mekan1 (Mar 15, 2015)

Mine was Windwaker, and I haven't really touched Zelda since Skyward Sword and plan to get back into it when Wii U comes out


----------



## Caius (Mar 15, 2015)

Mekan1 said:


> Mine was Windwaker, and I haven't really touched Zelda since Skyward Sword and plan to get back into it when Wii U comes out



I loved Skyward Sword. I went directly from OOA/OOS into it though so it was a bit of a shock. Couldn't get into twilight princess


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Mar 15, 2015)

Wind Waker HD in December 2013, followed up with A Link Between Worlds in January 2014 and Majora's Mask 3D in February 2015.

I still need to beat Majora's Mask, that game is hard af >.>


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 15, 2015)

Phantom Hourglass, but I was too scared to progress in it because I found the dungeons and the phantoms scary (I was 6)


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Phantom Hourglass, but I was too scared to progress in it because I found the dungeons and the phantoms scary (I was 6)



Maybe you should try picking it up again. I remember that as a kid, I could get through part of the Ocean Temple (or whatever it's called) but a few years later I played again and realized it wasn't that hard or bad.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 15, 2015)

I do not know for sure but Phantom Hourglass is the first game i remember, Twilight Princess is the only game where i was able to finish it xD


----------



## a potato (Mar 15, 2015)

Wind Waker HD. I never wanted anything to do with Zelda games, but then when the MK8 CN promotion came out it was the only game I didn't have.


----------



## Bleeborg (Mar 15, 2015)

Wind Waker is my 1st and favorite followed closely by Majora.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 15, 2015)

Wind Waker HD. I like got it last night.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 15, 2015)

Majora's Mask for the N64


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 15, 2015)

The first Zelda game I actually owned was Wind Waker. 
The first Zelda game I played was Minish Cap. 

I suck at Zelda games though. Like really badly.


----------



## friedegg (Mar 16, 2015)

Phantom Hourglass
I bought it a couple of years ago
I still haven't completed it, the ghost knights just creep me out...


----------



## Psydye (Mar 16, 2015)

First one I REALLY got into was A Link to the Past but I've played the original before that.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

Psydye said:


> First one I REALLY got into was A Link to the Past but I've played the original before that.



I like the first two NES games, even though they are annoying af. Exploring ftw


----------

